# QuickBooks?



## rwaters254 (Aug 24, 2010)

What would you veterans consider to be the best Quickbooks to use for this Industry

thanks
Randy


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

rwaters254 said:


> What would you veterans consider to be the best Quickbooks to use for this Industry
> 
> thanks
> Randy


My vote would be for QuickBooks Premier Edition we use an older 2006 version and it does everything we want.

I've heard the newer the version the more intrusive it becomes with wanting internet access for updates and the like but I have no first hand experience with anything any newer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## laosfu (Mar 15, 2007)

2008 pro is the newest one Ive used.. But ive used it for maintaining an automotive repair facility that sold aftermarket performance parts.. 

It tracks customers, and inventory and booking.. the newer versions allow you to customize your templates you print out IE receipts, shipping orders, etc.

Im sure you can youtube vids to give you an idea.. If your a quick learner you will be happy with the program.


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

We use the newest version of quickbooks and we'd be lost without it. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

The newest version, Quickbooks Pro/Premier 2011, is scheduled to be released next week on September 27th. I'm waiting to see which local office supply super store has the best offer and upgrade from my Pro 2005 version.

I haven't used anything else so I don't have anything to compare it to. I do know that I probably use less than 20% of the full power of the program, but I am a pretty small shop.

Dennis Graves


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

if you sell both wholesale and retail, i recommend quickbooks pro manufacturer's edition


----------



## shopkeeperjim (Jul 14, 2010)

I started with QB Pro back in 2005. Got a free upgrade to QB Pro 2006. Currently running QB Premier for Accountants. More power than I need but it came from my accountant. Going to upgrade in 2012. QB supports a version for 3 years. Essential software if you track inventory and sales by vendor and/or have employees. I also use enhanced payroll from QB to speed and ease the payroll problem


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Quickbooks is decent, especially if you use Turbotax to file your yearly extortion.... The Pro version's idea of handling inventory and my idea of handling inventory don't exactly agree but you can make it sort of work. If you really want to be able to handle inventory effectively, I believe you need the Point of Sale (POS) version.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I just found out I need to make a correction to my post above.

It seems like the new QuickBooks will only be available for download on the QuickBooks/Intuit site on September 27th. It won't be released to retail stores until October 10th.

Dennis Graves


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I checked my local sales flyers and it looks like Office Depot has the best offer.

They are offering it new for $199, and you get a FREE copy of the "Learning Quickbooks" 3 hour training DVD that normally costs $39.

I don't know how upgrades affect anything.

I haven't checked the local Sams or Costco yet.

Good Luck,

Dennis


----------

